# from some of my travels...feel free to share yours



## pdrobber (Jan 28, 2011)

Terry's priceless photo thread got me browsing my albums and since I didn't feel like hijacking his thread with a flood of my own pics I thought I'd share them all here. 

They're mostly from vacations over the past few years. Feel free to share some from your vacations/travels and don't hold back!


First-summer 2007 Carnival cruise to Grand Cayman, Belize, Cozumel and Costa Maya, Mexico. Pentax W30 waterproof, which since the screen has broken and no viewfinder. Boo!

























































Visited my aunt and went to San Francisco (she lives in Alameda)










Went to Disney World with the high school band my senior year February 08, some low light/night time shots











Las Vegas with my dad this past summer, one of the best vacations even though it was extremely short. Some more night time shots. Went on raft tour of "Black Canyon'' Colorado River downstream of Hoover Dam. Saw some wild Big Horn Sheep along river as well as sitting on historic walking ledge along river that geologists used in the 30s to get to water research station (they had to walk along planks and then sit in a cart hanging from a cable and pull themselves across the river to the station which you see, and also a pic of the foundation of their house, a few more miles downstream, before it burnt down a few decades ago)





[/size]


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 28, 2011)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing!
I loved the snorkeling pics, although the sting ray one made me cringe. I went snorkeling in Mexico several years ago and swam over a coral reef with an ENORMOUS black sting ray...almost had a panic attack 
I laughed at the picture of the...animal (oh I just re-read your post- big horn sheep?)...with the funny jaw 

I'll have to post my Costa Rica and Mexico pictures.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice pictures.


----------

